
AWS Lambda Supports Python, Versioning, Scheduled Jobs, and 5 Minute Functions - impostervt
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2015/10/aws-lambda-supports-python-versioning-scheduled-jobs-and-5-minute-functions/
======
tdicola
Wow that's great--probably the most interesting news from AWS invent yet! I
bet a lot of small little AWS instances for simple websites etc. could just
turn into a handful of Lambda jobs & functions. I was playing with using the
API gateway + Lambda functions to serve as little webhook receivers and am
really impressed with the Lambda service.

------
techdragon
Hell yes!

Python at last.

Between Lambda, task queue tactics and scheduled workers, I am going to have a
lot of fun at the next few hackathons I attend.

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
This is great, been waiting for the scheduled feature for a while.

------
henridf
> "You can also set up your Lambda functions to run for up to five minutes
> [..]"

What was the previous limit?

~~~
nivertech
1 minute

